
Seattle to permanently close 20 miles of streets to traffic - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/seattle-streets-closed-stay-healthy-trnd/index.html
======
petercooper
_Only vehicular traffic from delivery drivers, first responders, sanitation
crews and residents are allowed access._

So not exactly "closed" – just not suited to through traffic. Lots of
neighborhoods do this with speed bumps, 20mph limits, capping roads off, 'Mini
Hollands' and other traffic calming measures. All good stuff, but still
doesn't quite mean you can let the kids out to play in the street all day,
alas.

------
mcdermott
There will be more cars on the road then ever soon. When we start to return to
work, most people will avoid mass transit because of COVID19 concerns and
start driving again. Only a very tiny percentage of people bike to work.
Shutting down streets makes no sense. Seattle city government is a joke.

~~~
ra_men
The roads aren’t major arteries, they’re pedestrian/neighborhood roads. This
is to improve safety for the kids that are still out of school while everyone
rushes back downtown.

~~~
pacala
If we could just freeze time, then we'd have perfect safety.

------
downerending
There seems to be an idea that this will be better for bike commuting. Having
done a lot of that, I'm wary. Side streets are already fairly car-free. The
catch is that you still have to cross major arteries, and if things aren't set
up right, you can end up stopped for a long time waiting for that traffic to
clear.

